# adatapteur VGA



## monkeymia (15 Août 2010)

je me suis offert ladaptateur VGA QUE JAI BRANCHER SUR MON PLASMA et les films acheter sur itunes passent bien mais pas ceux qui sont en location.
apple veut que je regarde absolument les films loués sur litunes store seulement sur mon petit ecran ipad?
dans ce cas ils viennent de perdre un client...


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2010)

C'est peut-être un tout simplement lié à de mauvais paramètres d'encodage, pas à un complot d'Apple...


----------



## monkeymia (15 Août 2010)

quel parametres?
ce sont les films louer sur itunes.
je ny ai pas toucher.:mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

monkeymia a dit:


> quel parametres?
> ce sont les films louer sur itunes.
> je ny ai pas toucher.:mouais:



OK, par location, j'avais compris que tu parlais de DVD que tu avais loués puis rippés et encodés toi même, pas loués sur iTunes. J'ai lu trop rapidement la fin de ton post.
Tu es en 3.2.1 (des anomalies de la sortie VGA ont été corrigées lors de la mise à jour 3.2.0 -> 3.2.1) ?
Sinon, a-tu écrit au support AppleStore Apple ? Ils sont très réactifs et m'ont toujours apporté des solutions très pertinentes.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2010)

À mon avis, c'est une protection supplémentaire qui gâche tout simplement ton plaisir. Ce n'est pas avec ça qu'ils vont faire baisser le piratage


----------

